# Splitting an irrigation zone



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

You need to run a new main line from the zone valve to the last sprinkler of the planned first half zone. This ties to the main line continuing to the new second half zone.

While this can run in the original trench, you still have to dig it up again.

YOu might look into smaller gallons per minute sprinkler heads to replace those on the planned second half zone which would save the need for digging. This method would require the same time schedule for both halves. Larger gallons per minute for the first half will probably not work because of insufficient water pressure.


----------



## repairlady (Feb 15, 2011)

I have just put in new sod in the front area that I want irrigated, so I would not want to be doing any digging. How about if I just turn off each sprinkler head (by turning the screw in the top of the head) in the areas where I do not want irrigation because there is no new sod. If I do this will it affect the sprinkler heads in the same zone that I leave on?

Thank you.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

I think Allan had the best idea...replace the back sprinklers or nozzles with those that will output less water. Then you can water both areas at the same time, but provide more water to your new sod. No digging required, and you would still be able to water the back.

What type of sprinklers do you have? Hunter? Toro?


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Yes you could turn off the sprinklers individually except,
1. You have to do it manually each time you want to turn them off and on,
2. If the screw is not meant for frequent use you could wear it out and have to replace the sprinkler head.


----------



## repairlady (Feb 15, 2011)

Since this is really a temporary situation, I will shut off the sprinkler heads in the portion of the zone that does not have new sod and leave the sprinkler heads in the new sod area open to irrigate every day.

Thanks so much for taking time to respond to my questions.


----------

